# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Pse kultura kosovare ka ndryshim me ate shqiptare?

## AGREPI_25

Pse kultura kosovare eshte me e ngjashme me ate turke ose arabe ??

Duke pase parasyshe se si Kosova edhe Shqiperia ishin te pushtuara nga turku per te njejten kohe ??

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Agrep,

Në Kosovë e Shqipëri ka ose nuk ka kulturë shqiptare, varësisht nga ajo se çka nënkupton me kulturë.
Nuk është kulturë shqiptare kënga anadollake e dilberave të gjakovës,elbasanit,tironës,
Nuk është kulturë e as muzikë shqiptare, tallavaja sllavo-cigane as e Prizrenit, as e Elbasanit e as Tiranës,
Nuk është kulturë shqiptare dasma e synetia as në Prishtinë e as në Tironë...
---
Kulturë shqiptare në Prishtinë e Tiranë, është vepra e Tish Daisë.Vaçe Zeles,Hysni Zeles,
Kulturë është eposi legjendar i Mujit e Halilit,Gjergj Elez Alisë,Skënderbeut....Kanuni i Maleve,I lekë Dukagjinit,Kanuni i Labërisë....
Kulturë është vepra e Naimit,Çajupit,De Radës,Bogdanit,Fishtes,Konicës, Nolit,Anton Harapit,Koliqit,Agollit...
Kulturë është vepra e madhe e Ismail Kadaresë,Esad Mekulit...
Kulturë është legjislacioni i kohës së Ahmet Zogut,institucionet demokratike të krijuar që me 1924,
Kulturë është botimi i mijra vëllimeve me këngë,tregime popullore,valle e humor shqiptarë nga institutet gjegjëse në Tiranë e Prishtinë,
Kulturë është trashigimia urbane e arkitekturore e Beratit,Gjirokastres,Durrsit,Pejës,Malcisë së madhe,Hasit e Mirditës,
"Kulturë" është edhe kjo që  po flasim e këmbejmë mendime,e po shahemi shqip...
Sa për fillim kaq,
Shnet nga Guri,

----------


## dardaniAU

Eshte e vertet se shqiptaret e kosoves [tani kane ndreshuar punet pak] kane nje kultur pake me te varfur se shqiptaret e shqiperis, kane nje kultur me shume allaturke a alla arape!!!
Pse po duhet me dite te gjithe ne qe diskutojm ketu dhe me gjer, se ne shqiptaret e kosoves kemi qen te okupuar me teper se 100vite menihr pase largimit te okupatorit turk qe nuk na la te hapim shkolla shqipe, ashtu edhe pase turkut erdhi sllavi dhe na mbajti per 60,70 vite pa shkolla keshtu qe ne shqiptaret e kosves siq e morrem kulturen e turkut ashtu edhe na mbet per shume vite, dua me thane se kishte shume analfabetizem, e qka eshte me e keqj shoqeria femrore ishte shume e pa shkolle, keshtu qe nenat  si nje edukatore e pare e femiut te vet nuk ishte ne nivel te mire qe ti mesoj diqka femijut te vet rrethe kultures shqiptare, por e mesoj vetm ne kulturen arabo-turk, ashtu siq e kishte mesuar nga te paret!por duke ju falenderuar univerzitetit tone tani edukata shqiptare eshte permisuar shume dhe shume shpejt, dhe besoj se per pake kohe do te mbrrim kulturen shqiptare te shqiperis.[edhe pse edhe atje nuk eshte ne nivel qe duhet te jet]

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Po, mire eshte qe ti si autor i temes ta besh nje hyrje ne teme, duke i treguar ngjashmerite dhe dallimet e mandej ne ose pajtohemi ose nuk pajtohemi me to.


OK po te  marre nje shemudhe po te shkoshe per nje vizit ne ose per darke ose per nje feste ne ate shtepije nuk shehe faren e femres dersa te ikushe si ne shqiperni nuk ndodhe kjo!!!!
ke shkue me gruan tane apo pa marre parsyshe vetem me nje femer e kure jane ule per te hanger darke fmrat jane ule ne nje dhome tjeter e mashkujte ne nje dhome tjeter edhe mysaviret gjithashtu te ndare ne dy gjini si kjo gje nuk ndodhe vetem ne turci apo ne atabi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Pse kultura kosovare eshte me e ngjashme me ate turke ose arabe ??
> 
> Duke pase parasyshe se si Kosova edhe Shqiperia ishin te pushtuara nga turku per te njejten kohe ??


Kosova ka nje dinjitet fetar, dhe kjo eshte pasuri sepse ky dinjitet fetar ka ber qe Kosova ta ket nje moral shum te lart. Ne Shqiperi kete pasuri te dinjitetit fetar e zhduki enveri, dhe tani ata jan pa identitet fetar, kombeta dhe kulturor. Identiteti kombetar nuk eshte ai qe para tv secili deklarohet sa me patriot. Ndersa emrat e tyre i kan te huaj per tu duk sa me "king" edhe sa me europian, por me zemer jan enverist.

----------


## SempreBarca

> Eshte e vertet se shqiptaret e kosoves [tani kane ndreshuar punet pak] kane nje kultur pake me te varfur se shqiptaret e shqiperis, kane nje kultur me shume allaturke a alla arape!!!


E vertete. Kosova mban pergjegjsi sot e tutje per te tregu kulture spari ne vete, pastaj ne syt e botes. Sepse mbeten edhe 3 jave qe kosovaret do te festojne pervjetorin e pare te pavarsise.
Por, ne anen tjeter Shqiperia ka nje shekull qe eshte shtet ne vete. 
Qfar perparoi ?
Ah sikur te ishte korrupcioni dhe gjakmarrja kusht temelor per te ec perpara !!!

----------


## alibaba

> OK po te marre nje shemudhe po te shkoshe per nje vizit ne ose per darke ose per nje feste ne ate shtepije nuk shehe faren e femres dersa te ikushe si ne shqiperni nuk ndodhe kjo!!!!


Hmmm, mua kjo sjellja jote më duket kulturë anadollake. Anadollaku ka ashtu një'farë instikti nevrastik që e shtyt të përzihet në shtëpi të huaj.

Unë për sa kam shkue ndër shokë për vizita, femrat kanë qenë aty gjithëmonë, po tjetër problem është se ajo femra (motra e shokut), nuk ka kohë të humb me mua, do shkojë në shkollë, punë ose fundja sikur ai shoku që më ka mua shok, ka dhe ajo vajza shoqërinë e saj.

Pastaj ka dhe raste kur preferojmë me ata shokët të flasim pak për pidha, gjinj, cica, kurva, etj se jemi ende të rinj, edhe nuk ka hije të flasësh këto gjëra në sy të gocave, qofshin këto edhe të huaja se jo më të familjes, dhe këtë gjë mund t'a vëresh edhe në Shqipëri. 

Ndoshta kur ke qenë në Kosovë ke qenë adoleshent, e kjo është mosha kur mendon se bota sillet rreth teje, mendon se të gjithë duhet të të ndjekin, aty ku je ti u dashka të qëndrojë e gjithë bota, të bëjë ty muhabet etj.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Sha zotin njerez te tille qe hapin kshi lloj temash nuk din gja se si duket nje Dardan, ato mendojne kur e shofin nje nga dardania se ashte prej Estonijet apo vendeve te tjera nordike. Majgyplleku i tyne i ban te mendojne se Dardanet shtate nalte, bjonde me zy bojqielli nuk jane Shqiptare por ate qe kto kopila nuk din me kuptue ashte se Shqiptare nuk jane ato vete dhe jo Dardanet.

Rraca ma e mire e Shqiptareve jeton jashte Shqipnise

----------


## Darius

> Pse kultura kosovare eshte me e ngjashme me ate turke ose arabe ??
> 
> Duke pase parasyshe se si Kosova edhe Shqiperia ishin te pushtuara nga turku per te njejten kohe ??



Ke bere nje pyetje ne hapjen e temes po per mendimin tim e ke prishur me kontekstin qe i ke dhene me pas. Ndryshimet e kultures midis dy pjeseve te shqiptareve nuk jane aq te lehta per tu permendur e aq me pak per tu analizuar sepse e para bihet shume lehte ne subjektivizem dhe e dyta mund te kalohet ne ekstremitet qe vjen nga mosnjohja e shume faktoreve. Deri para luftes se dyte ose me sakte dhe fill mbas saj, kultura midis dy trojeve shqiptare ska patur asnje ndryshim te konsiderueshem. Sic kishte intelektuale ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove, sic kishte injorante dhe anadollake ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove. Ndryshimi ndodhi mbas luftes  ku ndonese Shqiperia u vu nen zgjedhen komuniste pati te pakten mundesine qe te zhvillonte kapacitetin e saj intelektual (qofte ky dhe i indoktrinuar nga sistemi) ndersa Kosova se pati kete mundesi per shkak te ndrydhjes serbe. Shume shqiptare u arsimuan neper shkolla dinjitoze te Lindjes (kryesisht Bashkimi Sovjetik) si dhe ne Perendim dhe e sollen eksperiencen e kontributin e tyre ne vend.

 Dhe ketu u krijua shkeputja me e madhe si ne zhvillim arsimor e kulturor ashtu dhe ne ate intelektual. Nuk duhet harruar qe kjo nuk eshte cdo gje por eshte nje promotor i fuqishem i zhvillimit kulturor te nje populli. Nese nuk ka klase intelektuale atehere populli eshte si pa krye e kur mungon kreu trupi sillet pa kontroll e eshte i humbur. Ndersa ata pak shqiptare te Kosoves qe i vune vetes kete qellim nuk e paten te lehte per ta percjelle kulturen qe moren ne popullin shqiptar si rezultat i shtypjes dhe dhunes serbe. Me kujtohet ne mes te viteve 70-te babai im ka dhene mesim ne Universitetin e Prishtines (nga te parat kontakte kulturore qe u krijuan ne ate kohe midis dy vendeve) dhe vite me pas kur me fliste per pershtypjet e tij me kujtohet te me thoshte per mungesa te theksuara dhe nivel shume te ulet si ne pergatitje ashtu dhe ne mesimdhenie. Por kjo nuk duhet pare si handikap por si nje pengese e qellimshme e bere nga serbi. Nese vret kulturen e nje populli, ke vrare ndergjegjen e tij, trurin e tij dhe i pret oksigjenin brezave te ardhshme. Ndersa ne Shqiperi jo vetem qe nuk u pengua krijimi i nje klase intelektuale por u stimulua ne maksimum (ndonese e kontrolluar rreptesisht dhe e indoktrinuar ideologjikisht nga sistemi) dhe ajo dihet qe heret a vone do sjelle frutet e saj pozitive. Nga ana tjeter per mua eshte heroizem qe shqiptaret e Kosoves arriten te ruanin shume tradita dhe kulture shqiptare duke marre ne konsiderate shtypjen e eger qe i eshte bere ne cdo drejtim. 

Ndersa, gabimi qe une do e quaja fatal dhe zgjedhja shume driteshkurter e bere nga shqiptaret e Kosoves eshte 'perqafimi' i nje pjese te saj i zakoneve, mentalitetit dhe mendesise turke (sdo deshiroja kurre ta klasifikoja si arabe) duke e perdorur kete si kundervenie ndaj serbeve dhe me serbet kam parasysh dhe ortodoksine e tyre. Pra nje shtrese shqiptaresh aty pane si zgjidhje per mbijetese kundervenien fetare me mendimin se ajo do i amortizonte nga asimilimi dhe do ruante traditat e popullit. Por kjo pati shume ane negative sepse ruajtja nga nje asimilim i afroi shume me shnderrimin e menyres se tyre te jeteses ne nje stil oriental. Fakti i pare qe me ka rene me shume ne sy kur u hapen kufijte dhe filluan kontaktet e para me shqiptare te Kosoves ishte perdorimi ekstrem i barbarizmave dhe arkaizmave kryesisht turke. Edhe ne ne Shqiperi kemi patur plot huazime te tilla por jo te nje mase kaq te madhe. Kam patur shume shoke nga Kosova dhe ndofta ky tipar nuk ishte shume i theksuar me ata te qyteteve kresore. Me tipik ishte me ata nga zonat rurale por kjo se minimizon aspak kete problem. Dhe per kete une serisht fajin ja ve ndikimit dhe lojes se ndyre serbe duke i dhene hov nga nje ane shtypjes ndaj shqiptareve dhe duke stimuluar nga ana tjeter zgjedhjen e nje ndikimi oriental. Kjo ka funksionuar me se miri pasi tani popullsia e Kosoves paraqitet gjeresisht si me tendenca te theksuara orientale (pavaresisht se brezi i ri as qe e vret mendjen fare per fe dhe eshte komplet me orientim perendimor). 

Pra per serbin kjo ka qene nje *win win situation*. Katastrofa me e madhe qe erdhi nga e gjithe kjo maskarade serbo madhe ishte krijimi i mentalitetit qe shqiptareve ja ruajti integritetin kulturor e trashegimtar kultura orientale, feja myslimane dhe perqafimi e pervetesimi i zakoneve te kesaj kulture. Kete e sheh dhe ne kete forum ku ka nje numer te konsiderueshem antaresh qe e thone me plot gojen se feja myslimane dhe orientalizmi ( i deduktuar si koncept nga vete ajo qe percon kjo fe) i mbrojti prej asimilimit serb dhe ndikimit negativ te kishes ortodokse. Po hajde e shpjegoja kesaj kategorie se cfare thike me dy presa eshte kjo ide dhe sidomos faktin qe te dyja presat therin mishin e shqiptarit e aspak ate te serbit apo rusit apo... e keshtu me rradhe. Per mua si Darius ketu qendron dhe ndryshimi midis dy aneve te shqiptareve, Kosove e Shqiperi. Ne te njejten kohe jam shume i bindur qe me shtimin e kontakteve dhe shkembimet kulturore do arrihet te gjehet nje e perbashket dhe do dime te ecim njesoj sic duhet te jemi pjese e te njejtit popull e komb.

Nese do e shikoja pyetjen e hapesit te temes me nje kendeveshtrim me te pergjithshem atehere sdo i levizja asnje presje postimit te cituar me poshte.





> Agrep,
> 
> Në Kosovë e Shqipëri ka ose nuk ka kulturë shqiptare, varësisht nga ajo se çka nënkupton me kulturë.
> Nuk është kulturë shqiptare kënga anadollake e dilberave të gjakovës,elbasanit,tironës,
> Nuk është kulturë e as muzikë shqiptare, tallavaja sllavo-cigane as e Prizrenit, as e Elbasanit e as Tiranës,
> Nuk është kulturë shqiptare dasma e synetia as në Prishtinë e as në Tironë...
> ---
> Kulturë shqiptare në Prishtinë e Tiranë, është vepra e Tish Daisë.Vaçe Zeles,Hysni Zeles,
> Kulturë është eposi legjendar i Mujit e Halilit,Gjergj Elez Alisë,Skënderbeut....Kanuni i Maleve,I lekë Dukagjinit,Kanuni i Labërisë....
> ...

----------


## Darius

Ne pergjigjen time po flisja per nje kategori te indoktrinuar dhe drejtuar gabim. Ja ku eshte shembulli me konkret. Hajde gjeje gjuhen me tipa me nje mendesi te tille. Kjo eshte kolera qe na semur ne si komb. Po vazhduan te shtohen keto metastaza atehere ska onkolog qe te na shpetoje.




> Kosova ka nje dinjitet fetar, dhe kjo eshte pasuri sepse ky dinjitet fetar ka ber qe Kosova ta ket nje moral shum te lart. Ne Shqiperi kete pasuri te dinjitetit fetar e zhduki enveri, dhe tani ata jan pa identitet fetar, kombeta dhe kulturor. Identiteti kombetar nuk eshte ai qe para tv secili deklarohet sa me patriot. Ndersa emrat e tyre i kan te huaj per tu duk sa me "king" edhe sa me europian, por me zemer jan enverist.


Domethene sipas ketij dylberi shqiptaret e Shqiperise jane pa kulture, pa identitet e aspak kombetar. Dhe me ironikja eshte qe nje fraze e tille vjen nga nje njeri i cili eshte nga antaret me aktive ne kete forum ne denigrimin e sharjen e figurave kombetare, kryesisht Gjergj Kastriotit.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Kosova ka nje dinjitet fetar, dhe kjo eshte pasuri sepse ky dinjitet fetar ka ber qe Kosova ta ket nje moral shum te lart.


Si shpjegohet atëherë që pjesa dërrmuese e videove shqiptare pornografike që qarkullojnë nëpër internet janë nga Kosova?  :buzeqeshje: 

----

Për këtë tipin që hapka vetëm tema Shqipëri vs Kosovë: Kosova ka 10 vite që jeton në liri e 1 vit në Pavarësi, Shqipëria ka 100 vite si shtet (një vërr në ujë kemi bërë gjatë këtyre 100 viteve). Sundimi sllav ka bërë të vetën. Mgjth ndryshimi mes nesh nuk është aq i madh dhe aq tragjik sa e bën ti.

----------


## xfiles

U mata shume perpara se ti pergjigjem kesaj teme.
Si fillim mund te them se pyetje te tilla nuk i bejne mire askujt, ndihmojne vetem per te hapur debate te kota dhe perçarje.
Une nuk e njoh me imtesi kulturen kosovare, madje mund te them se e njoh shume shume pak, por nuk besoj se kane kulture turke. Ka elemente si ai qe tregoi Darius, por me sa kam vene re keta llapin vetem ne forume sepse realiteti eshte ndryshe. Me siguri ndryshime ka, madje ndryshime shume te medha, por kjo eshte mese e natyrshme sepse kemi gati nje shekull qe jemi ndare, kemi kaluar ne histori te ndryshme, ne situata te ndryshme, keshtu qe ndryshimi kulturor eshte i paevitueshem.
Per kete mund te flasine ekspertet, por arsyeja pse jane te ndryshme me duket mese e qarte. Mund te them edhe per te njejten arsye pse ka ndryshim traditash dhe kulture nga nje qytet ne nje qytet tjeter, nga nje fshat ne nje fshat tjeter, dhe nga nje familje ne nje familje tjeter.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Une them qe Kosova duhet te ishte shume me perpara ne mendesi dhe kulture se ne te Shqiperise. Kosovaret edhe pse nen rregjimin e eger sllav, kane qene shume here me te lire dhe kane pare bote me sy shume me teper se ne. Zakonisht kultura e nje kombi shkon ne perpjestim te drejte me standartin e jetes. Ky i fundit ishte padyshim me i larte tek shqiptaret e Ish-Jugosllavise nga ato te Shqiperise. Keshtu qe ne vija te pergjithshme mbetet vetem nje shpjegim. Qe kultura alla-turke dhe injektimi i influencave arabe ne fene e shume kosovareve, eshte bere me dijenine dhe nxitjen e qellimshme te Sllaveve per ta cuar kete minoritet etnik ne injorance dhe veteshkaterrim. Sllavet deshtuan. Sot Kosova eshte e lire dhe e pavarur. Sa do jene ne gjendje vete Kosovaret ne te ardhmen qe te zhdukin njehere e pergjithmone cdo lloj elementi oriental ne shoqerine e tyre?! Kjo i mbetet kohes per ta treguar.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Ke bere nje pyetje ne hapjen e temes po per mendimin tim e ke prishur me kontekstin qe i ke dhene me pas. Ndryshimet e kultures midis dy pjeseve te shqiptareve nuk jane aq te lehta per tu permendur e aq me pak per tu analizuar sepse e para bihet shume lehte ne subjektivizem dhe e dyta mund te kalohet ne ekstremitet qe vjen nga mosnjohja e shume faktoreve. Deri para luftes se dyte ose me sakte dhe fill mbas saj, kultura midis dy trojeve shqiptare ska patur asnje ndryshim te konsiderueshem. Sic kishte intelektuale ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove, sic kishte injorante dhe anadollake ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove. Ndryshimi ndodhi mbas luftes  ku ndonese Shqiperia u vu nen zgjedhen komuniste pati te pakten mundesine qe te zhvillonte kapacitetin e saj intelektuar (qofte ky dhe i indoktrinuar nga sistemi) ndersa Kosova se pati kete mundesi per shkak te ndrydhjes serbe. Shume shqiptare u arsimuan neper shkolla dinjitoze te Lindjes (kryesisht Bashkimi Sovjetik) si dhe ne Perendim dhe e sollen eksperiencen e kontributin e tyre ne vend. Dhe ketu u krijua shkeputja me e madhe si ne zhvillim arsimor e kulturor ashtu dhe ne ate intelektual. Nuk duhet harruar qe kjo nuk eshte cdo gje por eshte nje promotor i fuqishem i zhvillimit kulturor te nje populli. Nese nuk ka klase intelektuale atehere populli eshte si pa krye e kur mungon kreu trupi sillet pa kontroll e eshte i humbur. Ndersa ata pak shqiptare te Kosoves qe i vune vetes kete qellim nuk e paten te lehte per ta percjelle kulturen qe moren ne popullin shqiptar si rezultat i shtypjes dhe dhunes serbe. Me kujtohet ne mes te viteve 70-te babai im ka dhene mesim ne Universitetin e Prishtines (nga te parat kontakte kulturore qe u krijuan ne ate kohe midis dy vendeve) dhe vite me pas kur me fliste per pershtypjet e tij me kujtohet te me thoshte per mungesa te theksuara dhe nivel shume te ulet si ne pergatitje ashtu dhe ne mesimdhenie. Por kjo nuk duhet pare si handikap por si nje pengese e qellimshme e bere nga serbi. Nese vret kulturen e nje populli, ke vrare ndergjegjen e tij, trurin e tij dhe i pret oksigjenin brezave te ardhshme. Ndersa ne Shqiperi jo vetem qe nuk u pengua krijimi i nje klase intelektuale por u stimulua ne maksimum (ndonese e kontrolluar rreptesisht dhe e indoktrinuar ideologjikisht nga sistemi) dhe ajo dihet qe heret a vone do sjelle frutet e saj pozitive. Nga ana tjeter per mua eshte heroizem qe shqiptaret e Kosoves arriten te ruanin shume tradita dhe kulture shqiptare duke marre ne konsiderate shtypjen e eger qe i eshte bere ne cdo drejtim. Ndersa, gabimi qe une do e quaja fatal dhe zgjedhja shume driteshkurter e bere nga shqiptaret e Kosoves eshte 'perqafimi' i nje pjese te saj i zakoneve, mentalitetit dhe mendesise turke (sdo deshiroja kurre ta klasifikoja si arabe) duke e perdorur kete si kundervenie ndaj serbeve dhe me serbet kam parasysh dhe ortodoksine e tyre. Pra nje shtrese shqiptaresh aty pane si zgjidhje per mbijetese kundervenien fetare me mendimin se ajo do i amortizonte nga asimilimi dhe do ruante traditat e popullit. Por kjo pati shume ane negative sepse ruajtja nga nje asimilim i afroji shume me shnderrimin e menyres se tyre te jeteses ne nje stil oriental. Fakti i pare qe me ka rene me shume ne sy kur u hapen kufijte dhe filluan kontaktet e para me shqiptare te Kosoves ishte perdorimi ekstrem i barbarizmave dhe arkaizmave kryesisht turke. Edhe ne ne Shqiperi kemi patur plot huazime te tilla por jo te nje mase kaq te madhe. Kam patur shume shoke nga Kosova dhe ndofta ky tipar nuk ishte shume i theksuar me ata te qyteteve kresore. Me tipik ishte me ata nga zonat rurale por kjo se minimizon aspak kete problem. Dhe per kete une serisht fajin ja ve ndikimit dhe lojes se ndyre serbe duke i dhene hov nga nje ane shtypjes ndaj shqiptareve dhe duke stimuluar nga ana tjeter zgjedhjen e nje ndikimi oriental. Kjo ka funksionuar me se miri pasi tani popullsia e Kosoves paraqitet gjeresisht si me tendenca te theksuara orientale (pavaresisht se brezi i ri as qe e vret mendjen fare per fe dhe eshte komplet me orientim perendimor). Pra per serbin kjo ka qene nje *win win situation*. Katastrofa me e madhe qe erdhi nga e gjithe kjo maskarade serbo madhe ishte krijimi i mentalitetit qe shqiptareve ja ruajti integritetin kulturor e trashegimtar kultura orientale, feja myslimane dhe perqafimi e pervetesimi i zakoneve te kesaj kulture. Kete e sheh dhe ne kete forum ku ka nje numer te konsiderueshem antaresh qe e thone me plot gojen se feja myslimane dhe orientalizmi ( i deduktuar si koncept nga vete ajo qe percoj kjo fe) i mbrojti prej asimilimit serb dhe ndikimit negativ te kishes ortodokse. Po hajde e shpjegoja kesaj kategorie se cfare thike me dy presa eshte kjo ide dhe sidomos faktin qe te dyja presat therin mishin e shqiptarit e aspak ate te serbit apo rusit apo... e keshtu me rradhe. Per mua si Darius ketu qendron dhe ndryshimi midis dy aneve te shqiptareve, Kosove e Shqiperi. Ne te njejten kohe jam shume i bindur qe me shtimin e kontakteve dhe shkembimet kulturore do arrihet te gjehet nje e perbashket dhe do dime te ecim njesoj sic duhet te jemi pjese e te njejtit popull e komb.
> 
> Nese do e shikoja pyetjen e hapesit te temes me nje kendeveshtrim me te pergjithshem atehere sdo i levizja asnje presje postimit te cituar me poshte.


Duke pase parasyshe se tashe me kosova eshte nje shtet pothuejse me te gjitha te barabarta me cdo  tjeter  edhe sa kohe i duhen te haroje kulturen arabe ne se ndodhe kjo gje?????????

----------


## Darius

Pekufizimi kulture arabe eshte fjale e madhe. Nuk pata aspak parasysh ate gje ne postimin tim. Absolutisht nuk e konsideroj kulturen ne Kosove si arabe. Besoj do te te duhet te rilexosh postimin tim me me vemendje.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> U mata shume perpara se ti pergjigjem kesaj teme.
> Si fillim mund te them se pyetje te tilla nuk i bejne mire askujt, ndihmojne vetem per te hapur debate te kota dhe perçarje.
> Une nuk e njoh me imtesi kulturen kosovare, madje mund te them se e njoh shume shume pak, por nuk besoj se kane kulture turke. Ka elemente si ai qe tregoi Darius, por me sa kam vene re keta llapin vetem ne forume sepse realiteti eshte ndryshe. Me siguri ndryshime ka, madje ndryshime shume te medha, por kjo eshte mese e natyrshme sepse kemi gati nje shekull qe jemi ndare, kemi kaluar ne histori te ndryshme, ne situata te ndryshme, keshtu qe ndryshimi kulturor eshte i paevitueshem.
> Per kete mund te flasine ekspertet, por arsyeja pse jane te ndryshme me duket mese e qarte. Mund te them edhe per te njejten arsye pse ka ndryshim traditash dhe kulture nga nje qytet ne nje qytet tjeter, nga nje fshat ne nje fshat tjeter, dhe nga nje familje ne nje familje tjeter.


Kur eshte hape tema nuk eshte hape ase me be percarje ase me marre pushken e me dal e me be lufte me njeri tjetrin vetem thjeshte me ba nje krahazim te di vendeve me nje komsi te njejte e me nje kultur te ndryshme apo nje kulture te kopjuar nga shtypsit tane si ndoshta ne shqiperi pak a shume eshte harrue se te mbajshe kulturen e nje shtypsi per mendimin tim nuk ja vlen si ne rasti konkret kemi 100 vjet si jemi clirue nga turku e ala mbahet kultura e ti ku do vije nje dite si ta harrajme kulturen e pushtuesit e te mbrojme kulturen tame???????

----------


## Rina_87

> Ke bere nje pyetje ne hapjen e temes po per mendimin tim e ke prishur me kontekstin qe i ke dhene me pas. Ndryshimet e kultures midis dy pjeseve te shqiptareve nuk jane aq te lehta per tu permendur e aq me pak per tu analizuar sepse e para bihet shume lehte ne subjektivizem dhe e dyta mund te kalohet ne ekstremitet qe vjen nga mosnjohja e shume faktoreve. Deri para luftes se dyte ose me sakte dhe fill mbas saj, kultura midis dy trojeve shqiptare ska patur asnje ndryshim te konsiderueshem. Sic kishte intelektuale ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove, sic kishte injorante dhe anadollake ne Shqiperi kishte dhe ne Kosove. Ndryshimi ndodhi mbas luftes  ku ndonese Shqiperia u vu nen zgjedhen komuniste pati te pakten mundesine qe te zhvillonte kapacitetin e saj intelektuar (qofte ky dhe i indoktrinuar nga sistemi) ndersa Kosova se pati kete mundesi per shkak te ndrydhjes serbe. Shume shqiptare u arsimuan neper shkolla dinjitoze te Lindjes (kryesisht Bashkimi Sovjetik) si dhe ne Perendim dhe e sollen eksperiencen e kontributin e tyre ne vend. Dhe ketu u krijua shkeputja me e madhe si ne zhvillim arsimor e kulturor ashtu dhe ne ate intelektual. Nuk duhet harruar qe kjo nuk eshte cdo gje por eshte nje promotor i fuqishem i zhvillimit kulturor te nje populli. Nese nuk ka klase intelektuale atehere populli eshte si pa krye e kur mungon kreu trupi sillet pa kontroll e eshte i humbur. Ndersa ata pak shqiptare te Kosoves qe i vune vetes kete qellim nuk e paten te lehte per ta percjelle kulturen qe moren ne popullin shqiptar si rezultat i shtypjes dhe dhunes serbe. Me kujtohet ne mes te viteve 70-te babai im ka dhene mesim ne Universitetin e Prishtines (nga te parat kontakte kulturore qe u krijuan ne ate kohe midis dy vendeve) dhe vite me pas kur me fliste per pershtypjet e tij me kujtohet te me thoshte per mungesa te theksuara dhe nivel shume te ulet si ne pergatitje ashtu dhe ne mesimdhenie. Por kjo nuk duhet pare si handikap por si nje pengese e qellimshme e bere nga serbi. Nese vret kulturen e nje populli, ke vrare ndergjegjen e tij, trurin e tij dhe i pret oksigjenin brezave te ardhshme. Ndersa ne Shqiperi jo vetem qe nuk u pengua krijimi i nje klase intelektuale por u stimulua ne maksimum (ndonese e kontrolluar rreptesisht dhe e indoktrinuar ideologjikisht nga sistemi) dhe ajo dihet qe heret a vone do sjelle frutet e saj pozitive. Nga ana tjeter per mua eshte heroizem qe shqiptaret e Kosoves arriten te ruanin shume tradita dhe kulture shqiptare duke marre ne konsiderate shtypjen e eger qe i eshte bere ne cdo drejtim. Ndersa, gabimi qe une do e quaja fatal dhe zgjedhja shume driteshkurter e bere nga shqiptaret e Kosoves eshte 'perqafimi' i nje pjese te saj i zakoneve, mentalitetit dhe mendesise turke (sdo deshiroja kurre ta klasifikoja si arabe) duke e perdorur kete si kundervenie ndaj serbeve dhe me serbet kam parasysh dhe ortodoksine e tyre. Pra nje shtrese shqiptaresh aty pane si zgjidhje per mbijetese kundervenien fetare me mendimin se ajo do i amortizonte nga asimilimi dhe do ruante traditat e popullit. Por kjo pati shume ane negative sepse ruajtja nga nje asimilim i afroji shume me shnderrimin e menyres se tyre te jeteses ne nje stil oriental. Fakti i pare qe me ka rene me shume ne sy kur u hapen kufijte dhe filluan kontaktet e para me shqiptare te Kosoves ishte perdorimi ekstrem i barbarizmave dhe arkaizmave kryesisht turke. Edhe ne ne Shqiperi kemi patur plot huazime te tilla por jo te nje mase kaq te madhe. Kam patur shume shoke nga Kosova dhe ndofta ky tipar nuk ishte shume i theksuar me ata te qyteteve kresore. Me tipik ishte me ata nga zonat rurale por kjo se minimizon aspak kete problem. Dhe per kete une serisht fajin ja ve ndikimit dhe lojes se ndyre serbe duke i dhene hov nga nje ane shtypjes ndaj shqiptareve dhe duke stimuluar nga ana tjeter zgjedhjen e nje ndikimi oriental. Kjo ka funksionuar me se miri pasi tani popullsia e Kosoves paraqitet gjeresisht si me tendenca te theksuara orientale (pavaresisht se brezi i ri as qe e vret mendjen fare per fe dhe eshte komplet me orientim perendimor). Pra per serbin kjo ka qene nje *win win situation*. Katastrofa me e madhe qe erdhi nga e gjithe kjo maskarade serbo madhe ishte krijimi i mentalitetit qe shqiptareve ja ruajti integritetin kulturor e trashegimtar kultura orientale, feja myslimane dhe perqafimi e pervetesimi i zakoneve te kesaj kulture. Kete e sheh dhe ne kete forum ku ka nje numer te konsiderueshem antaresh qe e thone me plot gojen se feja myslimane dhe orientalizmi ( i deduktuar si koncept nga vete ajo qe percoj kjo fe) i mbrojti prej asimilimit serb dhe ndikimit negativ te kishes ortodokse. Po hajde e shpjegoja kesaj kategorie se cfare thike me dy presa eshte kjo ide dhe sidomos faktin qe te dyja presat therin mishin e shqiptarit e aspak ate te serbit apo rusit apo... e keshtu me rradhe. Per mua si Darius ketu qendron dhe ndryshimi midis dy aneve te shqiptareve, Kosove e Shqiperi. Ne te njejten kohe jam shume i bindur qe me shtimin e kontakteve dhe shkembimet kulturore do arrihet te gjehet nje e perbashket dhe do dime te ecim njesoj sic duhet te jemi pjese e te njejtit popull e komb.
> 
> Nese do e shikoja pyetjen e hapesit te temes me nje kendeveshtrim me te pergjithshem atehere sdo i levizja asnje presje postimit te cituar me poshte.


Darius, a ka mundesi tjera here kur te besh shkrime kaq te gjata me i paragrafizuar se shume veshtire po lexohen.  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe pse je mundu me bo njefare analize objektive, prape po shihet nje subjektivizem i gjere, sepse Shqiperine po e paraqet si nje kopsht me lule, gje qe une e di se nuk eshte e vertete dhe se dyti per Kosoven je duke shkruar thjesht me teper i paraprire prej paragjykimeve. 




> Kjo ka funksionuar me se miri pasi tani popullsia e Kosoves paraqitet *gjeresisht* si me tendenca te theksuara orientale


Disi kur perdor fjale te tilla si "gjeresisht", je duke shkaktuar huti. Cka dhe sa do te thote gjeresisht? 

Dhe, sa per informimin tend te drejte jane pikerisht ato zonat rurale ne te cilat eshte ruajtur me se shumti kultura dhe mentaliteti shqiptare. Mua me intereson se cka definohet sot ne Shqiperi kulture shqiptare? Dhe, se sa eshte ruajtur kultura dhe mentaliteti shqiptare ne Shqiperi, pervec nese ju me kulture shqiptare nenkuptoni influencen anglofone dhe influencat e kulturave tjera qe nuk kane te bejne asgje me ate shqiptare.

Dhe, nuk eshte e vertete qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka dominim te kulturave orientale, sado qe shumcia nga ju mundoheni ta mohoni. Dhe, gjithashtu per sistemin arsimor, mund te them se Kosova eshte me afer proceseve arsimore evropiane sesa Shqiperia. Si  nje shembull mund ta marrim infrastrukturen e shkollave ne Shqiperi, qe eshte larg nga cilesia qe sot kane shkollat apo institucionet tjera arsimore ne Kosove. 

Une nuk e mohoj respektin per punen tende dhe disa anetareve tjere ne kete forum, mirepo ne tema te tilla sa do qe po mundoheni ti ikni subjektivizmit, po me duket se e keni thelle te ngulitur ne vetedijen tuaj dhe spo mund ta sheroni.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Abaz S. Hoxha

Bashkepjesemares te Forumit Shqiptare, identitet Kombetare, dinjitet dhe krenari kane te bejne nder te tjera edhe me formimin, edukimin si dhe traditen e nje kombi, populli. 
Ne si popull shqiptare duhet te ndrojme mentalitet, te respektojme njeri tjetrin, te mos ofendojme krahinat, teritoret, regjionet tona, fete tona. Sa per ideollogjite duhet qe te jemi me konkrete kur dihet qe barbarija komuniste-sllavo-bolshevike sidomos tek shqiperija e cunguar ( londineze ) ka lene gjurme te hidhura nga ku burojne ... shume te keqija.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Ndryshimi ndodhi mbas luftes  ku ndonese Shqiperia u vu nen zgjedhen komuniste pati te pakten mundesine qe te zhvillonte kapacitetin e saj intelektuar (qofte ky dhe i indoktrinuar nga sistemi) ndersa Kosova se pati kete mundesi per shkak te ndrydhjes serbe. Shume shqiptare u arsimuan neper shkolla dinjitoze te Lindjes (kryesisht Bashkimi Sovjetik) si dhe ne Perendim dhe e sollen eksperiencen e kontributin e tyre ne vend. Dhe ketu u krijua shkeputja me e madhe si ne zhvillim arsimor e kulturor ashtu dhe ne ate intelektual. 
> Ndersa ne Shqiperi jo vetem qe nuk u pengua krijimi i nje klase intelektuale por u stimulua ne maksimum (ndonese e kontrolluar rreptesisht dhe e indoktrinuar ideologjikisht nga sistemi) dhe ajo dihet qe heret a vone do sjelle frutet e saj pozitive.


A je i sigurt per kto qe the Darius?
A nuk na e eliminuan pothuajse teresisht klasen intelektuale komunistat kur moren pushtetin? Intelektualet shqiptar ose u pushkatuan ose kaluan jeten neper burgje. Ti e din mire se sa here qe dikush guxonte te bente nje hap sado te vogel drejt perendimit, ne te gjitha fushat, denohej rende. Ne as nuk kishim mundesi as te leviznim ne europe.

----------


## Darius

> Edhe pse je mundu me bo njefare analize objektive, prape po shihet nje subjektivizem i gjere, sepse Shqiperine po e paraqet si nje kopsht me lule, gje qe une e di se nuk eshte e vertete dhe se dyti per Kosoven je duke shkruar thjesht me teper i paraprire prej paragjykimeve.


Rina diskutimi ne forum eshte ne nivel opinionesh. I ashtuquajtur subjektivizmi im eshte po aq subjektiv sa objektivizmi jot. Ne kete pike mendoj qe ska vend per diskutim.





> Disi kur perdor fjale te tilla si "gjeresisht", je duke shkaktuar huti. Cka dhe sa do te thote gjeresisht?


Mos valle duhet citoj cdo shkrim gazete, opinion apo definicion nderkombetar mbi gjendjen ne Kosove?




> Dhe, sa per informimin tend te drejte jane pikerisht ato zonat rurale ne te cilat eshte ruajtur me se shumti kultura dhe mentaliteti shqiptare. Mua me intereson se cka definohet sot ne Shqiperi kulture shqiptare? Dhe, se sa eshte ruajtur kultura dhe mentaliteti shqiptare ne Shqiperi, pervec nese ju me kulture shqiptare nenkuptoni influencen anglofone dhe influencat e kulturave tjera qe nuk kane te bejne asgje me ate shqiptare.


Mua me rezulton ndryshe ti Rina. Qe pikerisht ne zonat rurale ka nje orientalizem shume te madh ne menyren e jeteses dhe asaj zakonore. Spo flas per patriotizem sepse te them te drejten kjo fjale sot eshte kthyer ne nje sindrome te mbyturi dhe falsiteti qe perdoret vend e pa vend. Me pyet sesa eshte ruajtur kultura shqiptare sot ne Shqiperi. Une ne fakt ne shkrimin tim nuk bera krahasim se kush e ka me te forte ndjenjen e kultures kombetare por thjesht evidentova disa fakte qe i kam te degjuar, te lexuara dhe te jetuara. Kombinim i eksperiencave personale me informacionin qe qarkullon. Dhe po Rina, sot ne Shqiperi ndonese ka prirje te huazimeve te huaja (ne fund te fundit eshte nje lloj globalizmi qe po dominon ne gjithe boten dhe sbesoj se Shqiperia duhet ti shpetoj ketij 'infektimi') perseri ruhet cdo gje e paster dhe e paprekur si me pare. Sme vjen mire qe diskutimi po kalon tek krahasimi sesa te mire jemi ne e sa te keqij jane keta apo e anasjellta. Nese kjo ide eshte krijuar nga pergjigja ime atehere po e them me force qe nuk ishte as qellimi me i vogel per dicka te tille dhe eshte keqkuptuar. Qenia kulture shqiptare nenkupton nje kulture teresisht shqiptare pa asnje ndikim si perendimor ashtu dhe lindoro arabik. 




> Dhe, nuk eshte e vertete qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka dominim te kulturave orientale, sado qe shumcia nga ju mundoheni ta mohoni. Dhe, gjithashtu per sistemin arsimor, mund te them se Kosova eshte me afer proceseve arsimore evropiane sesa Shqiperia. Si  nje shembull mund ta marrim infrastrukturen e shkollave ne Shqiperi, qe eshte larg nga cilesia qe sot kane shkollat apo institucionet tjera arsimore ne Kosove.



Mos ngaterro konceptet. Ne Shqiperi ka prani te kultures orientale madje e kam denuar me shume force ne disa shkrime te mijat kryesisht per muziken popullore ku ka nje tendence te neveritshme arabizimi te saj. Jam nga te paret qe kam ngritur zerin tim per kete fenomen skandaloz dhe shkrimet i ke ketu ne forum, mund ti lexosh.  Por ky nuk mund te quhet dominim. Thjesht fenomen ekzistues. Persa i perket sistemit arsimor me duket se e sheh problemin ngushte. Nuk bera krahasime baze materiale per shkollat e klasat dhe as gjendjen e tyre aktuale por nje permbledhje ne kohe te arsimimit ne pergjithesi dhe krijimit te shtreses intelektuale ne afatgjate, madje dhe e specifikova qe eshte kjo shtrese qe ruan dhe con me tej kulturen e nje vendi. Me duket se ketu me ke keqkuptuar. 




> Une nuk e mohoj respektin per punen tende dhe disa anetareve tjere ne kete forum, mirepo ne tema te tilla sa do qe po mundoheni ti ikni subjektivizmit, po me duket se e keni thelle te ngulitur ne vetedijen tuaj dhe spo mund ta sheroni.


Faleminderit per vleresimin e punes sime ne kete forum por nuk mund te me 'akuzosh' per subjektivizem kur ve gishtin ne plage. U fol parimisht per nje problem qe dhe ti vete e para si kosovare je koshiente qe ekziston dhe ndonese te kam bere te qarte dhe here te tjera po e perseris: nuk me duket aspak me vend drejtimi qe i jepet nje opinioni duke e komentuar ate si krahasim midis ne dhe ju, si standartizim te ndasive qe kemi apo si perpjekje per te treguar drurin e shtrember. Nese ben kete atehere bie komplet ndesh me mentalitetin tim si Darius ku nuk shoh Ne dhe Ata por shoh vetem shqiptar. Mos valle duhet te jap deklarata patriotike qe populli i Kosoves eshte keshtu e ashtu etj etj qe te shmang subjektivizmin? Besoj te kujtohet ne nje teme ku trajtohej nje problem i perafert ku ne pergjigjen time te thashe qe jemi ne te paret qe sduhet te fshehim koken ne rere si struci dhe duhet ti veme gjerave emrin qe kane. Dhe jo Rina, ne vetdijen time skam asnje ndjenje superioriteti ndaj nje shqiptari te Kosoves dhe as e konsideroj ate te papranueshem per standartet e mija si shqiptar i Shqiperise. Komenti yt ndofta ska kete kontekst por dedukton pikerisht kete gje. Ne vetedijen time eshte ngulitur vetem ky fakt, jemi pjese e nje populli dhe kombi qe fati i keq dhe ashpersia e historise na ndau, me te mirat dhe me te keqijat e perbashketa.

----------

